# Disturbing dashcam police video



## Bill Mattocks (May 22, 2016)

Police officer attacked by unarmed citizen.  Difficult to watch.  Warning.

Disturbing Video Shows Suspect Beating Officer


----------



## JP3 (May 22, 2016)

Damn.

I could not quite make out what the nitial attack the bad guy executed on the officer, how did tthey end up down? Botht he officer and the dude are lucky to be alive, for different reasons.


----------



## drop bear (May 22, 2016)

Meh.........

Nobody even got hurt. It was a life or death wrestle?


And making arrests on your own is silly.


----------



## Buka (May 22, 2016)

An Auburn MA police officer got murdered just this morning, just doing his job, just going about his business in a traffic stop.
People really have no idea what it's like to be a cop. A Massachusetts State Police Officer was also shot, but survived, in the ensuing follow up.

R.I.P Ronald Tarentino.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 23, 2016)

The most difficult thing in that situation is that the police officer has to secure the weapon and fight at the same time. That's one balancing act that I wouldn't want to have to deal with.  This is where a gun that would only fire for the police officer and not the criminal would come in handy.  It would allow him to fight 100% without trying to secure the weapon.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 23, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> The most difficult thing in that situation is that the police officer has to secure the weapon and fight at the same time. That's one balancing act that I wouldn't want to have to deal with.  This is where a gun that would only fire for the police officer and not the criminal would come in handy.  It would allow him to fight 100% without trying to secure the weapon.



I have said the same thing with regard to people carrying concealed weapons.  I'm not against it, but I warn that those who go about armed will ALSO have to defend their weapon and not just themselves.

It you watch the entire video, there is narration that explains that the officer does fire his weapon, once, hitting no one, and then does 'something' which renders his weapon unfireable by the bad guy (they did not say what that something was).  But the bad guy proceeded to beat the cop with his gun; also deadly in some cases.

I am not against the kind of safe weapons you are talking about in theory.  The problem for me is that laws requiring this would make all weapons that could not be retrofitted illegal - some see this as back-door regulation.  And frankly, anyone who understands handguns understands that they are simple machines.  Nothing complex about them.  Add something that makes them unfireable except by their owner and you add complexity, cost, and the risk it won't work when needed.  Liability issues galore for manufacturers, etc.  No thanks.


----------



## Juany118 (May 26, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Meh.........
> 
> Nobody even got hurt. It was a life or death wrestle?
> 
> ...




Well it is if the bad guy is going for your gun.

As for you last bit, if you have available back up, yes but that isn't only the case.  Example, I work in a small city with 25k people squeezed into 5.5 square miles with a crime rate, per capita, higher than Philadelphia.  We average only 5 guys on the street between midnight and 8am so back up might not always be available.  The State Police have it worse.  The next county over they patrol an area roughly 50 square miles (because a lot of the municipalities don't have their own PDs or lack 24 hour PDs), sometimes with only 2-3 guys.  In the end the arrest still has to be made so you do what you have to do.  Sometimes it goes sideways


----------



## drop bear (May 26, 2016)

Juany118 said:


> Well it is if the bad guy is going for your gun.
> 
> As for you last bit, if you have available back up, yes but that isn't only the case.  Example, I work in a small city with 25k people squeezed into 5.5 square miles with a crime rate, per capita, higher than Philadelphia.  We average only 5 guys on the street between midnight and 8am so back up might not always be available.  The State Police have it worse.  The next county over they patrol an area roughly 50 square miles (because a lot of the municipalities don't have their own PDs or lack 24 hour PDs), sometimes with only 2-3 guys.  In the end the arrest still has to be made so you do what you have to do.  Sometimes it goes sideways



No.  The arrest does not have to be made.  If the people who want these arrests made actually cared they would set aside enough guys to do the arrest safely. 

What do you think happens if you set one guy to grab one guy?


----------



## Juany118 (May 26, 2016)

drop bear said:


> No.  The arrest does not have to be made.  If the people who want these arrests made actually cared they would set aside enough guys to do the arrest safely.
> 
> What do you think happens if you set one guy to grab one guy?



I wish to goodness the bosses felt the way you did but let's say the officer was the only guy on for miles and he said "no back up, I am not going to risk it, going to let this guy go for now" this is what would happen.

With in a few days one of the bosses, after reviewing radio logs, dash cam video and incident reports, orders the officer into his office and asks "I see last week you had a subject with a bench warrant on a car stop and you just let him go".  The officer answers " yes, I was alone and you never know what can happen during an arrest".  

By the end of the week he will receive a memorandum ordering his presence for a disciplinary hearing for charges related to dereliction of duty and conduct unbecoming.

Not saying right or wrong, just that this is how it works.  Which is why I pays my own money for quality MA training.  If not a cure all but it definitely improved my odds


----------

